# First Day of Autumn



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Today, it was pretty warm in the early hours. This afternoon, it became cloudy and the rain started to fall. It stayed suitably overcast, and though there weren't any chill, crisp breezes, it was noticeably cooler. Is this a sign of things to come? Here in Florida? No, I suspect by this weekend we're looking at temps in the high 90's with a heat index in the 100's. Oh well, I guess I'll have to be content with these type of days until true Autumn kicks in for us.  

So what was it like for the rest of you today? Did it feel like Fall, or was it still a hot, blistering day?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It was about 80 degrees, but that autumnal feel is in the air as of late. I saw my first semi-colorful leaf today, so that's a good sign it's starting to get chilly at night.

Bring it on.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

It was hot as hell here today and tomorrow it's forecast to be 96. It's been a record breaking week for heat. yuck.

The cool season grasses are dormant and it's been weeks since we've had real rain. I look forward to autumn every year and it's a real disappointment for the first day of fall to feel like July 4th.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I think we hit 103 today. Time to break out the sweaters!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> So what was it like for the rest of you today? Did it feel like Fall, or was it still a hot, blistering day?


Ah, the first day of Autumn - a high holy day for me!

It was a cool misty, foggy morning - and the high might have hit seventy. A beautiful day and a beautiful season. I love this weather.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

death2u said:


> I think we hit 103 today. Time to break out the sweaters!


It must be weird to be knitting me a scarf in 103 degree weather. :googly:


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

A beautiful 80 degree day with a nice breeze. Evenings are getting cooler which is a good thing.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree with Death2U. It's downright chilly here and sweaters are a must. You folks in the east have it nice. Phoenix/Tempe, Arizona doesn't get leaves changing like you guys. We have to drive two hours to see it here.

Lucky dogs...


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

Haasmama said:


> I agree with Death2U. It's downright chilly here and sweaters are a must. You folks in the east have it nice. Phoenix/Tempe, Arizona doesn't get leaves changing like you guys. We have to drive two hours to see it here.
> 
> Lucky dogs...


Wait wait...there is another person from AZ here?! Oh my goodness. I thought I was the only one in AZ that liked horror! 

Yea no kidding! Although Flag and Prescott don't get a lot of tree's changing either 

I'm going to Flag this weekend, as usual, so I'll report on any trees I see with different colored leaves, if any.


----------

